# Brian May Red Special



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The history of Brian's Red Special Guitar

[video=youtube;TFssjJKqSQY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFssjJKqSQY[/video]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I know its blasphemy on sites like this, but im past putting all this emphasis and value on an inanimate object.
Brians is both a musical and technical genius. he'd sound phenomenal on a $400. MIM strat or P90 SG. _If he didn't, he'd figure out a way to_. That is THE KEY.

Its like saying a lot of Michael Jordans success was due to his shoes.....oh wait.... 

its bad enough we idolize the artists, but new we idolize their tools as well.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Part of the draw to brian may's guitar is that it is so unique. 

Only one one to have that wiring scheme
only one to have that shape and scale. 

There is no other guitar that is quite like it. 

Eddies frankenstein is really only a modded Strat. 
Kim Mitchell's blue is a Parts caster with a charvel neck and gibson pickups.

As far as I'm aware those are the only other 2 well known guitarists that play(ed) completely home designed and assembled guitars

Everyone else (including me) plays factory produced and maybe modified to suit guitars. 

For the most part. There is no other way to get brian mays sound without 3 single coils in that strange series/parallel/phase wireing he's got in that. 

As as far as guitars go, it does stand alone.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Diablo said:


> I know its blasphemy on sites like this, but im past putting all this emphasis and value on an inanimate object.
> Brians is both a musical and technical genius. he'd sound phenomenal on a $400. MIM strat or P90 SG. _If he didn't, he'd figure out a way to_. That is THE KEY.
> 
> Its like saying a lot of Michael Jordans success was due to his shoes.....oh wait....
> ...


Perhaps a few do idolize this guitar. For me, this doesn't even come close. I would not mind owning one of the less expensive copies ($700-800) because of the specs, especially the extra wide neck and the tremolo design. But because it's Brian May's design doesn't really matter. It's a great guitar and the fact that it's a signature guitar for that price is quite unique. I just like the guitar.

I also like the story behind how the guitar was designed and that Brian and his Dad put it together and had to because they couldn't afford to buy one.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

djmarcelca said:


> Part of the draw to brian may's guitar is that it is so unique.
> 
> Only one one to have that wiring scheme
> only one to have that shape and scale.
> ...



that's great, but I betcha I could still make it sound like shit.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Diablo said:


> that's great, but I betcha I could still make it sound like shit.



Sounds like a personal problem to me. :slash:


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Perhaps a few do idolize this guitar. For me, this doesn't even come close. I would not mind owning one of the less expensive copies ($700-800) because of the specs, especially the extra wide neck and the tremolo design. But because it's Brian May's design doesn't really matter. It's a great guitar and the fact that it's a signature guitar for that price is quite unique. I just like the guitar.
> 
> I also like the story behind how the guitar was designed and that Brian and his Dad put it together and had to because they couldn't afford to buy one.


Brian May is the Jean Beliveau of rock & roll. 

The unique design aspects of that guitar are only one part of the signature tone that he's carefully crafted. His choice of a coin for pick plays a role as does his propensity to overdub multiple single note lines vs. play chords.

Steadly, I hate to say it, but you might actually find the neck a little cramped due to the shorter scale length. Wait a minute, what am I saying! Feel free to order one (maybe the black & gold model?) & then sell it to me at a deep discount once you discover how awful it is. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Diablo said:


> that's great, but I betcha I could still make it sound like shit.


Me too! But I'd have a lot of fun trying.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Roryfan said:


> Brian May is the Jean Beliveau of rock & roll.
> 
> The unique design aspects of that guitar are only one part of the signature tone that he's carefully crafted. His choice of a coin for pick plays a role as does his propensity to overdub multiple single note lines vs. play chords.
> 
> ...


Which version do you want me to get; the true blue version at around $3k or the more common version at $700.00?:smile-new:


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2014)

how about this one?


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

laristotle said:


> how about this one?


Shudder. Although useful for that Stairway To Heaven For Everyone mash-up I've been working on.

- - - Updated - - -



Steadfastly said:


> Which version do you want me to get; the true blue version at around $3k or the more common version at $700.00?:smile-new:


How about an assortment of the cheaper ones? Still undecided between black/gold, white/gold or the classic red.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The actual Red Special weighs 7.99 pounds. Lord only knows what a double neck version weighs.

There is a feature on the RS in the current/new issue of Vintage Guitar. The pickup switching system is interesting.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is Brian May's rig rundown. I have never bothered to look at this before. It's very interesting and very different than any other rig rundowns I have seen. 

You may be interested in what Brian's tech says about how Brian gets his sound. It is at minute................well, you'll have to listen to find out.

Check out the beauty at minute 9:50.

[video=youtube;jJ_OamX-PA8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJ_OamX-PA8[/video]


----------

